# Wii & Airport Express Connection Issue



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Hi All. I'm having a helluva time getting my Wii to work with my Airport Express. No matter what I try, the Wii keeps telling me I have input the "wrong information," even though I know my Airport Express password is correct. 

The Wii system sees that my wireless network is there and it recognizes its name and that it needs a password, but it just won't let me connect through it. The Wii can connect to the Internet on a neighbour's unsecured connection, so it's clear that the issue is at my end with the Airport. 

Anyone have a solution?


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Make sure it is set to 802.11b/g - the Wii is a b device, not a g.

It also uses WEP security if I'm not mistaken. I may be confusing this with the Nintendo DS, but I believe they both use WEP. You also may need to enter the password as a hex number rather than a password - I can't remember.

If that doesn't help google for "Wii and Airport Express", that's how I found the information. I'm not home now so I can't look up the information.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Try re-entering the password with a $ appended to the beginning, ie $password.

If that doesn't work, hayesk is probably right that you'll need to use the hex key. IME, this means that the password you chose doesn't have the "magic" right number of letters to conform to what Windows (grrr) is looking for. IOW, the Mac usually allows users to create whatever length password they wish, but Windows likes specific key lengths (8 or 13 characters, etc).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Nintendo products don't use WPA connections, Tried it with my Nintendo D.S.
You need to use a WEP connection, WPA would be a lot easier since all of my
computers in the house are setup using WPA with MAC addresses.

Sucks don't it?

Dave


----------



## wing (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm using wpa with my wii....


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Also using WPA with Wii


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I thought it wasn't possible, I stand corrected, Wished I could get my D.S. to work.

That link is a bit outdated...I know and this one is a bit later.

Are the Nintendo Wii boxes using WPA with a dongle?

Edit:
Should have gone straight to the Nintendo support site first for the wireless setup.


Dave


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Choosing a password for networks that use Wired Equivalent Privacy (WEP)
> Last Modified on: August 02, 2004
> Article: 108058
> Choosing and using a WEP password can be a challenge, because WEP is an older security protocol that was developed before members of the Wi-Fi Alliance had agreed on a uniform way to treat passwords. The result is that a WEP password may not work for all computers in a multiplatform environment.
> ...


http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=108058


----------

